# 5 female rats, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We've now got a large group of female rats in, which can be split for rehoming. As ever, enquiries to [email protected]

Number of animals: 5
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy rats
Sex: f
Age(s): 1 year and 6 months
Name(s): Bridget, Chaz, Edna, Charity and Miley
Colours: Fawn, Mink, Black berkshire, Siamese and White.

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Their owner fell ill and could no longer give them the time they need
Temperament: Very friendly, Chaz is a little shy to begin with.
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: No. We only neuter female rats for behavioural or medical reasons.

Will the group be split (if applicable): Yes
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Please ask

Other:Group can be split into a pair and a trio only.

Bridget (1 year)









Edna (1 year)









Chaz (1 year)









Charity (1 year)









Miley (6 months)


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Their gorgeous, was the owner an Emmerdale fan by any chance?


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

yup, they came in named so I guess so 

You can tell they have been cared for, all so friendly


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Miley and Edna are reserved


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Miley, Edna and Chaz are all homed.

Charity and Bridget are still looking


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, 

If you are willing to let Charity and Bridget go to a foster home until they find a permanent home I will be happy to help!

I sadly lost my best girl Delilah this morning which has left her cage mate Flo on her own. Flo is 2 years old and I am just looking for a couple of friends to keep her company during the last of her days. 

I am not really in the position to get anymore rats permanently, had a rough year with them and its too much heartache so looking to take a break from owning them for a while. Losing Delilah was the last straw for me  absolutley heartbroken. 

Please let me know - I live in Crawley West Sussex


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Crawley is too far for fostering, we like them to be close by


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Last two reserved


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sadly Charity and Bridget have been let down and are back up for adoption. A very friendly pair, I cannot stress enough how lovely they are. This doesn't make them any less needy though, they would love a home where they can get some TLC.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two are still looking, have been perfectly healthy and the most laid back pair of girls I've ever seen. Such a shame they are missing out.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We are doing a homecheck for these two


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

The last two girls have been homed


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope they find a good home soon!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

They have, please read above!


----------

